# Game 39: Spurs at Chicago Bulls - Monday, January 15, 2006; 1:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (27 - 11) at Chicago Bulls (21 - 17)*








at









*Location:* United Center - Chicago, IL
*Date:* Monday - January 15, 2006
*Time:* 1:00 PM CST / 2:00 PM EST / 12:00 PM MST / 11:00 AM PST / 7:00 PM GMT
*TV:* FSNSW
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Robert Horry *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Fabricio Oberto
Beno Udrih
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams

*Injuries*
Francisco Elson - C - Shoulder - Out until at least mid-January
Matt Bonner - PF - Knee - Out indefinitely

*Bulls Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Ben Wallace *|* PF - Luol Deng *|* SF - Andres Nocioni *|* SG - Kirk Hinrich *|* PG - Chris Duhon

*Bench*
Ben Gordon
P.J. Brown
Thabo Sefolosha
Malik Allen
Adrian Griffin
Tyrus Thomas
Mike Sweetney
Viktor Khryapa
Andre Barrett

*Injuries*
Malik Allen - PF - Calf - Questionable for Jan. 15 vs. San Antonio
Martynas Andriuskevicius - C - Head - Out indefinitely
Ben Wallace - C - Back - Questionable for Jan. 15 San Antonio​


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs by 5, i thinks its gona be a low scoring defense type of game..we have duncan though so in the end...i have us on top.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> spurs by 5, i thinks its gona be a low scoring defense type of game..we have duncan though so in the end...i have us on top.


Aren't you being a tad conservative? If the Spurs continue to play that great transition defense, Bulls will fold like a lawn chair.... 

I am very disappointed in the Bulls this year because I thought they would dominate the East. Wallace still hasn't found his "groove." On top of that, there is still no "go to" guy on the team. How can a team go far when they don't know who to give the ball to for a clutch shot? They are more confused than anybody in the league.....

Spurs win by 10 to 15 points.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Wallace either doesn't play or has limited minutes then I can definately see you winning this one, even though he hasn't found his groove, he is still hard to play against. Spurs win - double digits.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw that Duncan is not starting then? Why is this?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

My bad, he obviously did start, I must have mis-read the line-ups. 
Thank god for that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Timeout
11-9 Bulls
Ginobilli is injured, knee injury, hopefully he will get back up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ginobilli is back, and great layup from him there.
24-13 Spurs


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

10 turnovers already. This is the Washington game all over, except the Bulls are winning by 7. We can't hit the broad side of a barn with our threes so far either.

San Antonio Spurs - 45
Chicago Bulls - 52

Halftime


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa big turnaround since I started some homework, going back to watch it now, hopefully you put it up again. What's been going on?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I was in the shower so I haven't been watching the first half of the third quarter. Came back to see Old Man Horry putting Suspencioni on his poster!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We're the third best shooting team in the league and the Bulls sans Ben Wallace somehow hold us to 36% shooting. We're the best three point shooting team in the league and the Bulls sans Ben Wallace hold us to 5 for 22. Inexcusable. What a joke of a performance that was. Embarrassing. How many more wake up calls does this team need? You can't mail it in just because one of their key guys is out!:rant:

San Antonio - 76
Chicago Bulls - 91

4th Quarter - 3:09 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu looked like the only one who wanted to win today even though he shot crappy too. He should rip into the rest of his teammates in the locker room.

San Antonio Spurs - 87
Chicago Bulls - 99

Final


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ginobli is going to get suspended. You don't elbow a guy because he keeps blocking your shots...you just try to get better, and stop sucking so much. Thomas definitely got into the Spurs' heads.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Ginobli is going to get suspended. You don't elbow a guy because he keeps blocking your shots...you just try to get better, and stop sucking so much. Thomas definitely got into the Spurs' heads.


I must not have seen that. When did that happen?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> I must not have seen that. When did that happen?


I think around 7 minutes left in the 3rd. Tyrus was blocking everything Ginobli put up, and then Ginobli just elbowed Tyrus in the face after the 3rd block that Tyrus had on Ginobli.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG.... What in the world happened?

:jawdrop:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just realized that these were early games... and my prediction was way off........


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i guess yall just underrated the Bulls. And if Skiles puts out the starting line-up with Ben Gordon and Tyrus Thomas in it and put Duhon and Nocioni on the bench our record would be much better.

im glad my team won tho because im tired of people downing my team and we beat a western conference team without Wallace and Duhon.

Good Game tho.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my god, that was pretty bad, terrible shooting, you were playing quite well early on then it just went downhill! I didn't expect Bulls to win by more than 2 or 3 points, but 11!?!


----------

